# Fall Promo - Triple Points!



## BeckysBarn (Sep 25, 2009)

Just got an e-mail from AGR offering me 3x points for rail travel between Oct 1 - Dec 31. Because "It's been awhile, so we'd like to remind you of all the reasons to ride Amtrak" They don't know I've got my Thanksgiving trip planned already.


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 25, 2009)

BeckysBarn said:


> Just got an e-mail from AGR offering me 3x points for rail travel between Oct 1 - Dec 31. Because "It's been awhile, so we'd like to remind you of all the reasons to ride Amtrak" They don't know I've got my Thanksgiving trip planned already.


Do you have a promo code you are willing to share?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 25, 2009)

It's targeted, so the code won't work for you AAARGH.


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 25, 2009)

AlanB said:


> It's targeted, so the code won't work for you AAARGH.


Unless, of course, I am targeted also. I won't find out for sure until I get hame and can check my personal e-mail.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 25, 2009)

Its always the lucky ones--


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 25, 2009)

BeckysBarn said:


> Just got an e-mail from AGR offering me 3x points for rail travel between Oct 1 - Dec 31. Because "It's been awhile, so we'd like to remind you of all the reasons to ride Amtrak" They don't know I've got my Thanksgiving trip planned already.


Of course, since you're signed up for the Fall promo, you're actually going to get quadruple points. You *are* signed up for the fall promo, aren't you?


----------



## BeckysBarn (Sep 25, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> Of course, since you're signed up for the Fall promo, you're actually going to get quadruple points. You *are* signed up for the fall promo, aren't you?


Of course! I sign up for everything! Even if I don't think I'll use it.

The code is 4762. Now if I could just be targeted by Chase for those extra points.....


----------



## gswager (Sep 26, 2009)

Jackpot twice! Besides the Chase Amtrak credit card promotion, I got the special Fall Promo- Triple points. Wondering if I'll get 5-iple points?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 26, 2009)

gswager said:


> Jackpot twice! Besides the Chase Amtrak credit card promotion, I got the special Fall Promo- Triple points. Wondering if I'll get 5-iple points?


No - only 4X! 

You earn base points + double points and base points + 2X points - but you only earn the base points once!  So it is:



> Base points1x points (double points)
> 
> 1x points (1/2 of triple points)
> 
> 1x points (other 1/2 of triple points)


Thus, you earn 4X points!


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 26, 2009)

AlanB said:


> It's targeted, so the code won't work for you AAARGH.



I am Select Plus and did not get the offer. Wonder what the target list criteria is for the triple miles?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 26, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > It's targeted, so the code won't work for you AAARGH.
> ...


It's based in part upon your lack of riding Amtrak. The typical seems to be someone whose gone 2-1/2 to 3 months without taking a ride on Amtrak. Additionally it seems, although there is no way to prove it, that some consideration is given to your normal riding patterns.

In other words, if you typically take only 2 or 3 Amtrak trips a year with long gaps in between each trip, you are not likely to get an offer. On the other hand if you typically ride at least once or twice a month and then go 3 months without a ride, you are more likely to get an offer.


----------



## jis (Sep 26, 2009)

AlanB said:


> It's based in part upon your lack of riding Amtrak. The typical seems to be someone whose gone 2-1/2 to 3 months without taking a ride on Amtrak. Additionally it seems, although there is no way to prove it, that some consideration is given to your normal riding patterns.
> In other words, if you typically take only 2 or 3 Amtrak trips a year with long gaps in between each trip, you are not likely to get an offer. On the other hand if you typically ride at least once or twice a month and then go 3 months without a ride, you are more likely to get an offer.


Drats. that rules me out. Don't they have one for those that ride every other week and forgot to ride for 6 weeks? :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 26, 2009)

Me too! It's been 3 weeks! 

Doesn't that qualify for "We want you back!" - how is Amtrak going to make a profit? :huh:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 26, 2009)

AlanB said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


That is more ingenuity than I would have attributed to the AGR promotions modeling program, but is certainly good marketing aimed at incenting a traveler they think may have gone dormant. My travel is too predictable I guess.


----------



## TransitRider (Oct 2, 2009)

I travel several times in Florida past month now and already got over 8000 points added to my AGR, and I also transfer my 10,000 OnePass from Continetial Airlines so after the updates has been made, i would have approx. 20,462 points


----------

